# CONIBEAR BUCKETS help?? (PIC ADDED)



## flies it dies (Jul 30, 2009)

All, virgin trapper here!! Just purchase my first 6 conibear 220's, I'm going to give a stab at the 6 day MN fisher season as I have alot of them on my trailcams snacking on my waterfowl carcass's. I'm located in Grand Forks, ND and i'm having a hell of a time finding the square 4 gallon buckets for my cubby sets. I'm told restaurants/food services are where you find them....i've exhausted myself and need to be pointed in the right direction. Thanks guys!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You can probably order then from MN Trapline products. Or the cheaper route find a cat lady, they tend to go through tubs of cat litter pretty fast. I had a neighbor here that really liked cats, so i helped recycle about 20 or so, buckets that is. 

xdeano


----------



## flies it dies (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks a lot XDEANO!! That helps a bunch, I think I can find a cat lady. :beer:


----------



## flies it dies (Jul 30, 2009)

First Fisher and it was a good one 14.2lbs 42" male. I'm hooked!!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work. I assume you found a cat lady for your buckets??

Keep it up.

Deano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

are you from grandforks ND or EGF MN??
nice fisher


----------



## flies it dies (Jul 30, 2009)

EGF, why do you ask?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

in you first story, you sayd you were from grand forks and that would be a no-no trapping in MN. 
did you end up with any others??. i only caught 1 small one


----------



## flies it dies (Jul 30, 2009)

Only ended up with the one, but learned a lot.


----------

